# first time with a tail in school



## zakova (Feb 16, 2011)

So, i wore my tail for the past three days to my high school and am a senior at the moment. The first day i was received some positive comments surprisingly. :3 well, during the end of the day i over heard two people in the back calling out "children of the fur"? would this be considered trolling to you??? i do not believe i have had any kids yet :V 

Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> ...i over heard two people in the back calling out "children of the fur"? would this be considered trolling to you??? i do not believe i have had any kids yet :V
> 
> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O



Good lord.

I've no idea what "children of the fur" means, probably some retarded joke (children of the corn?), but what the hell did you expect? That's not trolling, that's just what you should be expecting. You are in school after all. You'd get the same inane comments for wearing a silly hat; don't assume they're "fursecuting" you or whatever. Augh.

I don't even know where to begin on that second part.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

Trolling? Silly.
Wearing a tail to school is silly.
I've done it before for the purpose of silly.
They made me take it off cause it was well, distracting and silly.
And what those kids are saying is quite silly.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I don't even know where to begin on that second part.



Mace and a restraining order.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

This can only end well.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2011)

Wearing a tail at school sounds stupid to me but consider yourself lucky you didn't get mocked much


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2011)

curious, is it a yarn tail or stuffed? Yarns have a sway and I like them. I actually hate stuffed ones. They remind me of poo. Well your brave. you should do it everyday and have a good time doing whatever you do or want. Your pretty cool


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Wearing a tail at school sounds stupid to me but consider yourself lucky you didn't get mocked much


 
Yes, I can't think of anything worse than getting mocked in high school
The horror


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> Yes, I can't think of anything worse than getting mocked in high school
> The horror


 
Seniors loosing birds in the school as a prank, and all the birds dying. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

If you wear a tail to a High School you should be banned. You make yourself a target for bullies and then will proceed to BAAAAAAAWWW about it.

Tails shouldn't be worn at school. Period. 

If you are just walking about on the weekend fine but wearing it to school will end badly somehow- someone may purposefully try to ruin it for the sake of "lulz".


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> So, i wore my tail for the past three days to my high school and am a senior at the moment. The first day i was received some positive comments surprisingly. :3 well, during the end of the day i over heard two people in the back calling out "children of the fur"? would this be considered trolling to you??? i do not believe i have had any kids yet :V



 It wasn't trolling. They were being sensible and giving you social cues that what you're doing is putting a giant neon sign on yourself saying "I'm socially inept". 




> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me,  moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too  knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the  person? O.O


No. Don't flatter yourself. It had nothing to do with sexual attraction to you or your tail.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 16, 2011)

lol Okay. Here's the thing, kid, you wear a tail, you're really putting yourself out there. You _can't_ be weird about; you _have_ to be confident. Because if you're going to be all agonizingly self-conscious about it, people will notice, and you'll be the biggest target in the room.

Now, I go to a big university, so my experience is a little different, but I wear my tail to classes fairly often. I've never gotten grief for it.

Also, your profile says you're "emo". So you're already a bit freaky looking and a popular target for ridicule. If you're going to wear a tail, it helps to be pretty normal looking to begin with; of course if you already look like a weirdy, people are going to notice.

And the weird kid doesn't have a tail fetish, he was just making fun of you.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wore a tail and ears to school on Halloween.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 16, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I wore a tail and ears to school on Halloween.


 Ah, that makes sense  - lots of people dress up on Halloween, so not many would take a second glance I'm guessing.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O


 
You let him lift your tail and then he asked you to stroke it?

It's not very hard to figure out what he wanted...


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> so, your profile says you're "emo". So you're already a bit freaky looking and a popular target for ridicule. If you're going to wear a tail, it helps to be pretty normal looking to begin with; of course if you already look like a weirdy, people are going to notice.


 Oh hell naw. Fuck. 
Not only stupid enough to wear a tail but emo as well? Jeez kid, you're _really _*asking* to be mocked.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh hell naw. Fuck.
> Not only stupid enough to wear a tail but emo as well? Jeez kid, you're _really _*asking* to be mocked.



Jesus f**k.   *facepalm*

I'm sorry kid, there's no way to put this too nicely but what did you expect?  I was in the goth subculture as a high school senior, and if I showed up looking like an extra from The Matrix ('cause that was my look) wearing a tail I would sure as hell expect what you got, and much, much worse.

Keep the tail out of school unless you really are looking for ridicule.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh hell naw. Fuck.
> Not only stupid enough to wear a tail but emo as well? Jeez kid, you're _really _*asking* to be mocked.


 Pretty much. It just becomes a singularity of fail and social ineptitude.


----------



## theLight (Feb 16, 2011)

God-fucking dammit, people. This shit is not chill. You here me? You're killing my cool.

And why the fuck is any negative talk considered trolling? You wore a goddamn tail to school, they're not going to fawn at your rebellion, or praise you as some individual. Expect odd looks.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

theLight said:


> And why the fuck is any negative talk considered trolling?


 Because they fail to understand how social interaction works and how trolling is a specialized art form. There is a huge difference in someone ridiculing you for being pants on head retarded and someone subtly trolling you. One you get because you deserve it, and the other is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> So, i wore my tail for the past three days to my high school and am a senior at the moment.



Not sure if serious. Wouldn't be surprised either way.



> The first day i was received some positive comments surprisingly. :3 well, during the end of the day i over heard two people in the back calling out "children of the fur"? would this be considered trolling to you???


Clearly this is part of an elaborate troll conspiracy to harass you online and off! You should contact the FBI to prosecute these normal people villainous trolls.



> the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it?


He's probably a furfag too. YOU SHOULD BECOME THE BEST OF FURENDS! <3


----------



## STB (Feb 16, 2011)

lol..I kinda miss Highschool.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Motherfucker. Really, OP? Fucking really? Dude, how can you honestly sit here and say that you didn't expect to get made fun of by wearing a tail in public, much less to damn high school? Did you not get picked on enough being part of the emo subculture and wanted to see just how much more of an asswipe people can be to you, or how much more you can alienate the people around you?

I would tell you that you might be able to repair some of the social damage that has been done already by stopping the moronic tail-wearing and hoping that someone else makes an even bigger jackass of themselves to draw the attention away from you, but let's face it, that just isn't going to happen. Primarily because the idiot that thinks a fucking tail will be recieved well in any public setting, much less around a bunch of angsty and hormone driven teenagers that are forced to congregate in a central location against their will during hours they don't even want to be conscious to begin with, is probably the same idiot that thinks it's okay to take a murrsuit in public. 

Save your tail for furmeets and cons, jackass. And for the love of God, try not to eat any more paint chips.

Gah, this is what I get for coming to the Den before noon..


----------



## theLight (Feb 16, 2011)

OP is troll of century.

The punctuation, the exaggeration, the incredulous reactions that aren't justifiable by any sane human being.

Well played.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

I only ever wore a tail at one halloween party, and the results were good, since it was appropiate at the time.

But I would never do it in any other place, I mean really.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2011)

someone should of stole that tail from you >[


----------



## Aethze (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me, but then again if I did it no one would think twice about it, they'd just be like "Hey Jake's wearing a tail, who the fuck cares." I might get a comment or two, probably from my teachers about how cute it is, but there probably wouldn't any kind of bullying or trolling.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Sounds like fun to me, but then again if I did it no one would think twice about it, they'd just be like "Hey Jake's wearing a tail, who the fuck cares." I might get a comment or two, probably from my teachers about how cute it is, but there probably wouldn't any kind of bullying or trolling.


 
You're probably one of those rare furries who isn't socially retarded, then.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> You're probably one of those rare furries who isn't socially retarded, then.


 
Yeah, I got plenty of friends, I guess I have to thank my brother for that, and I pretty well fit into every social group in school, so I'm happy with myself.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2011)

It appears that they haven't understood the message that you're trying to send out to them about your hobby, OP. I suggest you buy a so-called murrsuit, used if possible, and wear it throughout the entire day in your high school. By doing this I can ensure you that they will understand your feelings much better and how you connect with your fursona. If not they're most likely trolls and anyone who mocks you for wearing such a suit, even a tail or a pair of ears should be branded a troll.





:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2011)

You wore a tail to school. Next time, expect you stupidity to rub off on other people.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Motherfucker. Really, OP? Fucking really? Dude, how can you honestly sit here and say that you didn't expect to get made fun of by wearing a tail in public, much less to damn high school? Did you not get picked on enough being part of the emo subculture and wanted to see just how much more of an asswipe people can be to you, or how much more you can alienate the people around you?
> 
> I would tell you that you might be able to repair some of the social damage that has been done already by stopping the moronic tail-wearing and hoping that someone else makes an even bigger jackass of themselves to draw the attention away from you, but let's face it, that just isn't going to happen. Primarily because the idiot that thinks a fucking tail will be recieved well in any public setting, much less around a bunch of angsty and hormone driven teenagers that are forced to congregate in a central location against their will during hours they don't even want to be conscious to begin with, is probably the same idiot that thinks it's okay to take a murrsuit in public.
> 
> ...


 
Cyande. I came.

Also OP, I suggest you print this out and make many copies to fill out throughout the day to document these "trollings"
http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/butthurt_report_form.jpg


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

Avoid getting made fun of by fucking all the teachers and getting them on your side.


----------



## zakova (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Motherfucker. Really, OP? Fucking really? Dude, how can you honestly sit here and say that you didn't expect to get made fun of by wearing a tail in public, much less to damn high school? Did you not get picked on enough being part of the emo subculture and wanted to see just how much more of an asswipe people can be to you, or how much more you can alienate the people around you?
> 
> I would tell you that you might be able to repair some of the social damage that has been done already by stopping the moronic tail-wearing and hoping that someone else makes an even bigger jackass of themselves to draw the attention away from you, but let's face it, that just isn't going to happen. Primarily because the idiot that thinks a fucking tail will be recieved well in any public setting, much less around a bunch of angsty and hormone driven teenagers that are forced to congregate in a central location against their will during hours they don't even want to be conscious to begin with, is probably the same idiot that thinks it's okay to take a murrsuit in public.
> 
> ...


 

well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3

also it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well :3

most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i have, but i really hate talking to most people since im shy, and look like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate your signature* SO FUCKING MUCH*



zakova said:


> well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3
> 
> also it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well :3
> 
> most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i have, but i really hate talking to most people since *im shy, and look like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.*



*MOTHERFUCKER*


----------



## Koze (Feb 16, 2011)

And this is why I took up drinking.

It started with confusion on how to deal with the twats at Anime Conventions.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Koze said:


> And this is why I took up drinking.
> 
> It started with confusion on how to deal with the twats at Anime Conventions.


 
That's basically the reason I started drinking again, too (except it was a furry con) XD


----------



## supernipple (Feb 16, 2011)

The only reason I would wear a tail to school would be an experiment to see how many reactions I get.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2011)

Koze said:


> And this is why I took up drinking.
> 
> It started with confusion on how to deal with the twats at Anime Conventions.


 
I stopped drinking.
Maybe I should take it up again. :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd wear a tail to school if I went to school :V

If someone asked to stroke it, they probably just wanted to feel it to see if it was real or not.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3
> 
> also it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well :3
> 
> most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i have, but i really hate talking to most people since im shy, and look like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.


 
I saw a guy do this before. Only instead of wearing a tail, he pointed his stereo speakers out of his window. He really helped out random strangers' boring lives, and he wasn't an attention craving social failure either. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Cyande. I came.



I'm keeping this as a trophy, but correcting the spelling.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 16, 2011)

zakova said:


> well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3
> 
> also it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well :3
> 
> most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i have, but i really hate talking to most people since im shy, and look like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.


 Oh now he's just bored, guys. SOSHUL SPEARMINT HURRDURR

And if you're so Goddamn shy, what are you doing walking with a fucking attention-grabber _hanging off your ass_?


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

Your reactions to OP is silly.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Your reactions to OP is silly.



I aim to please.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't give a shit that OP wore a tail to high school. 
I'd much rather see a furfag than another fucking scene kid walking around, at any rate.

But don't do this shit just to tell all your furfag buddies _"I WENT TO SCHOOL AN I DIDNT GET LYNCHED NOT EVEN ONCE WHADDYA KNO?"_
If you wear something worthy of mockery, just do it, enjoy it for what it is, and leave it at that.
This doesn't need a thread. This doesn't even need a journal page. Why do you second guess this shit AFTER making a fool of yourself?
Do it and stop giving a shit. You're not going to know any of these people in five or six years, anyway.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 16, 2011)

Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves for ridiculing a poor, harmless critter like the OP. Everyone has problems, and there is no way to say yours are worse since everyone will feel like their problems are worse since it's only their problems they have to deal with.

There was this old folk story about some magical man who said he'd solve everyone's problems by telling them to put everything they were stressed about into a bag, then putting it up on a clothesline. Everyone ending up taking back their own bags since at least they knew how to adapt to their problems, instead of having to learn the solutions to brand new and possibly more challenging ones.

This person can do whatever they want with their tail in their school, you should be mocking yourselves for being such assholes.


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Because they fail to understand how social interaction works and how trolling is a specialized art form. There is a huge difference in someone ridiculing you for being pants on head retarded and someone subtly trolling you. One you get because you deserve it, and the other is fucking awesome.


 
Pants on head retarded.

I have never seen that. Awesome.

ONTOPIC
Dude, what the hell. 'course you're going to get weird looks. Sometimes I'll wear my hat that has ears on it (bunnies<3) but there's other people who do it. And its COLD. The hat serves a purpose, therefore I dont get weird looks. A TAIL is like a becon! You're gonna get weird looks.




Cyanide_tiger said:


> .....Primarily because the idiot that thinks a fucking tail will be recieved well in any public setting, much less around a bunch of angsty and hormone driven teenagers that are forced to congregate in a central location against their will during hours they don't even want to be conscious to begin with, is probably the same idiot that thinks it's okay to take a murrsuit in public.
> 
> Save your tail for furmeets and cons, jackass. And for the love of God, try not to eat any more paint chips.
> 
> Gah, this is what I get for coming to the Den before noon..



THIS IS SOO TRUE 

You're my new favorite person. 




Also: Kids who say they're emo are not emo. My theory? emo kids are the angsty ones that cut. THe 'real' ones won't say they're emo, they'll usually threaten you /personalexperience But seriously, calling yourself a stereotype comes off as posering.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 16, 2011)

I wouldn't wear them at school... OMG but I wouldn't mind a link to wear I can get some ones with CHEAP SHIPPING.


----------



## Julie Wolfy (Feb 16, 2011)

That's actually nice, I've never seen someone with a tail in school. But yeah, those kids were probaly just laughing at you. About that creep...What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 16, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves for ridiculing a poor, harmless critter like the OP. Everyone has problems, and there is no way to say yours are worse since everyone will feel like their problems are worse since it's only their problems they have to deal with.
> 
> There was this old folk story about some magical man who said he'd solve everyone's problems by telling them to put everything they were stressed about into a bag, then putting it up on a clothesline. Everyone ending up taking back their own bags since at least they knew how to adapt to their problems, instead of having to learn the solutions to brand new and possibly more challenging ones.
> 
> This person can do whatever they want with their tail in their school, you should be mocking yourselves for being such assholes.


 
I bet someone put you in a bag and hung you on a clothesline.


----------



## shaytalis (Feb 16, 2011)

The guy who lifted your tail up and wanted you to pet it.  Did he wear a helmet?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 17, 2011)

OP Do you see this hat?









I got this hat as a Present a few X-mases ago.
Know what happened when I wore it to school for a for a few days?
I got made fun of. Was it because I'm apart of some secret hat community that draws hat porn and cries "Hatsecution!" when someone speak negatively of people who wear hats?
Fuck no! Its because the hat is fucking weird and out of place and people have never seen me wear it before. 
Now, imagine that my hat is your tail.

You will find your answer then.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

I like that hat. :c


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like that hat. :c


 
Same here. Where did you get it?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 17, 2011)

It takes balls to wear a tail in High school but you should expect ridicule. Can I ask why you even posted this in the first place?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Same here. Where did you get it?




I got the hat as I said, as a Christmas present :3


My aunt got it for me just out of the blue.



Gibby said:


> I like that hat. :c



 I think it's a awesome hat to. Haven't worn it in a while... I think I should go back to wearing it.




zakova said:


> well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun  of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3
> 
> also  it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new  to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well  :3
> 
> most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i  have, but i really hate talking to most people since im shy, and look  like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.








zakova said:


> im shy, and look  like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.





zakova said:


> look  like a fem-boy





zakova said:


> _*fem-boy*_




djajkdskljda;dl;q;ldwkj;dqwj;l Why!? This word will be my next Rant in the near future. No seriously, the unmitigated rage I have for this word could power 17 suns.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 17, 2011)

haha OP that's so random of you XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I think it's a awesome hat to. Haven't worn it in a while... I think I should go back to wearing it.



I own a Beret and I haven't worn it in ages. :c It's only suitable for snowy/rainy weather. :c


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I own a Beret and I haven't worn it in ages. :c It's only suitable for snowy/rainy weather. :c


 
Yeah, I have one made out of dead hooker skin I need to start wearing again. It fits really well but smells like dead hooker.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 17, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves  for ridiculing a poor, harmless critter like the OP. Everyone has  problems, and there is no way to say yours are worse since everyone will  feel like their problems are worse since it's only their problems they  have to deal with.
> 
> There was this old folk story about some  magical man who said he'd solve everyone's problems by telling them to  put everything they were stressed about into a bag, then putting it up  on a clothesline. Everyone ending up taking back their own bags since at  least they knew how to adapt to their problems, instead of having to  learn the solutions to brand new and possibly more challenging ones.
> 
> This  person can do whatever they want with their tail in their school, you  should be mocking yourselves for being such assholes.


 The fuck is this? What the shit does this have to do with anything? _Nothing_ that's what. This ridiculous _non sequitur_ should count as derailing because JFC it has no bearing on anything being said in this thread.

We're not saying he can't do what he wants with his tail, we're saying  he's a fucking doofus for bawwing about "FURSECUTION!11!eleventy!1" OP is an idiot, and so are you.



Kiru-kun said:


> djajkdskljda;dl;q;ldwkj;dqwj;l Why!? This word will be my next Rant in the near future. No seriously, the unmitigated rage I have for this word could power 17 suns.


Please do, because it's some epically stupid-ass shit.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> OP Do you see this hat?


 
No I do not see that hat






augh turn on a light or something


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 17, 2011)

If I did that at school I'd be murdered. Think yourself lucky.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> No I do not see that hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Believe it or not, the light is on in that picture XD my cam is just unbelievable shitty.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> Yes, I can't think of anything worse than getting mocked in high school
> The horror


 I was always one of those kids on the sidelines, the sideline that eggs on the mockers. Glad I never got thrown into that circle of savagery, I'm sure most of us just put on an act to keep ourselves out of it anyway!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 17, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> The fuck is this? What the shit does this have to do with anything? _Nothing_ that's what. This ridiculous _non sequitur_ should count as derailing because JFC it has no bearing on anything being said in this thread.
> 
> We're not saying he can't do what he wants with his tail, we're saying  he's a fucking doofus for bawwing about "FURSECUTION!11!eleventy!1" OP is an idiot, and so are you.
> 
> ...



Is it hard to get through life without belittling others?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 17, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Is it hard to get through life without belittling others?


 No, I just choose not to, you smarmy jackass.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> curious, is it a yarn tail or stuffed? Yarns have a sway and I like them. I actually hate stuffed ones. They remind me of poo. Well your brave. you should do it everyday and have a good time doing whatever you do or want. Your pretty cool


 
Part of me wants to start rounding up tail makers and put them through an intense boot camp on how to make stuffed tails that sway just like yarn tails. Beat them shock sticks when they insist on using all poly fill.

Ahem that said to OP when you wear something unusual out in public be prepared for all kinds of remarks. You can't fault others too much if they say some odd or mean things. Just shrug it off and move on.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

zakova said:


> well, i never said i didnt expect to be made fun of. i am not really bothered by their comments, just bored actually :3
> 
> also it seems almost everyone in school is ok with it and it just seems new to them, so i guess i am helping out their boring lives and mine as well :3
> 
> most people come to me to talk because of the odd "hobbies" i have, but i really hate talking to most people since im shy, and look like a fem-boy but it all works in the end.


 
Now that you've been torn down and shown just how much a fucking retarded move it is to wear a tail out in public, much less to school, you're going to sit there and make a post about how much you don't care? No, I don't think so, you hypocritical piece of shit. If you honestly didn't give a shit one way or the other, this thread wouldn't exist in the first place, and much less the fact that you're sitting here trying desperately to suddenly backpedal your stance to avoid admiting a mistake. 

If by "helping out their boring lives," you mean giving them something new to rightfully make fun of for being strange and abnormal, you absolutely correct there. Just because you went a few days and you didn't hear anything said directly to your face doesn't mean that nothing is being said. You obviously have no fucking clue how social circles work, which one would think that you might since that's all there is in high school. During the first couple of days it might be cute to a couple of people, but don't come crying to us when one of them starts giving you a bunch of shit for it, because I'm going to sit here and use your tears as masturbatory lubricant when that happens.

Just stop with your fucking hypocrisy already. If you don't like it when people approach you, then don't walk around with an attention beacon strapped to your ass. It's that simple. They're not interested in your hobbies at any rate, they're probably attempting to gauge just how socially retarded you are or the likelihood that you're going to end up being the cause of another school shooting. If I were the betting type, I would have the place my money on the former more than the latter there too. 



The Anarchectomy said:


> Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves for ridiculing a poor, harmless critter like the OP. Everyone has problems, and there is no way to say yours are worse since everyone will feel like their problems are worse since it's only their problems they have to deal with.
> 
> There was this old folk story about some magical man who said he'd solve everyone's problems by telling them to put everything they were stressed about into a bag, then putting it up on a clothesline. Everyone ending up taking back their own bags since at least they knew how to adapt to their problems, instead of having to learn the solutions to brand new and possibly more challenging ones.
> 
> This person can do whatever they want with their tail in their school, you should be mocking yourselves for being such assholes.


 
As for you, what in the bloody fuck thinks you can sit here and whiteknight for this asshole? Fuck you. The OP only has this problem to deal with because he is the one that created it, and now he's coming over here whining to us about it. Why should we sit here and hugbox and asspat him for making such a retarded move in the first place then following it up with self-contradicting lines of shit in a vain attempt at justification? We're not here for his validation. Your so-called parable has absolutely no relevence to this thread, take it back to the after-school special you got it from.

We should be mocking ourselves? No, we should be mocking you too for making such a moronic stand in an attempt to advocate something as entirely stupid as this entire thread, which we are. It's true that OP can do whatever he wants, but that doesn't mean he should. Sit back and try to learn something before you open your mouth and prove how many times your mother dropped you on your head as a child.


I swear, I'm going to become a millionare when I invent a device that will allow users to reach through the internet and stab someone in the face for insane amounts of retardation like this.



Kiru-kun said:


> [Epic Hat Picture]



I don't care what anyone says, I dig the hat dude. Wear it and anyone that doesn't like it can fuck right off!


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

sounds like regular humans mocking things that are different. i reckon if i wore a tail, i would get mass hate. i was asked today if i got turned on playing starfox. yeah, cos thats what turns me on, a fox flying a starship fighting for his life. morons


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> sounds like regular humans mocking things that are different. i reckon if i wore a tail, i would get mass hate. i was asked today if i got turned on playing starfox. yeah, cos thats what turns me on, a fox flying a starship fighting for his life. morons



They're dumb. Don't they know that furries hate Krystal? That's why they draw her surrounded by penises all the time.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> sounds like regular humans mocking things that are different. i reckon if i wore a tail, i would get mass hate. i was asked today if i got turned on playing starfox. yeah, cos thats what turns me on, a fox flying a starship fighting for his life. morons


 But PA3KER, oops, NA3LKER, "regular humans" only mock you because you're incredibly butthurt 24/7. And this thread is about tails, not about how socially inept you are or what excites you sexually.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> But PA3KER, oops, NA3LKER, "regular humans" only mock you because you're incredibly butthurt 24/7. And this thread is about tails, not about how socially inept you are or what excites you sexually.



sigh, are you ever gonna let shit go? are you always looking to rip into people? why so much hate?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Why do young furries think it's a good idea to wear a tail to school? 
now I'm not gonna lie, this stuff can be hilarious when there's a reason for it. Halloween, whatever costume party, some school presentation about foxes. 
That's the thing though, when there's an obvious reason for it you look creative. 
When it's random you look socially inept, and humans being a social creature will do their best to cull the herd. 
It's not trolling, it's darwin and you deserve what you get. 

that applies to fetishes too. If someone is asking if star fox turns you one, you were probably too blabby about your furry crap.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> sigh, are you ever gonna let shit go? are you always looking to rip into people? why so much hate?


 You're the one who typed out "_regular humans_". You obviously haven't changed, and therefore my attitudes towards you and my view of you has not changed.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> that applies to fetishes too. If someone is asking if star fox turns you on, you were probably too blabby about your furry crap.



does saying "im a furry, i like anthro art" count as being too blabby? i only mentioned i was a furry cos some guy thought he was winding me up by calling me a furry, and it was funny to see his face when i told him.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> does saying "im a furry, i like anthro art" count as being too blabby? i only mentioned i was a furry cos some guy thought he was winding me up by calling me a furry, and it was funny to see his face when i told him.


 Then it wasn't so funny when they mock you and you bawww'ed to us about it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> does saying "im a furry, i like anthro art" count as being too blabby? i only mentioned i was a furry cos some guy thought he was winding me up by calling me a furry, and it was funny to see his face when i told him.


 He's teasing you about being part of a group that he associates with perversion and is obviously something he sees as shameful enough that association with it is bad...so you said "yes I am part of this thing you obviously think poorly of"
Moving on you then complain when they mock you further...What a perfectly logical set of events.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> does saying "im a furry, i like anthro art" count as being too blabby? i only mentioned i was a furry cos some guy thought he was winding me up by calling me a furry, and it was funny to see his face when i told him.


 Well why was he calling you a furry in the first place? It's not like people randomly accuse each other of being a furry like it's the Salem witch trials. You obviously did something to provoke it.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Then it wasn't so funny when they mock you and you bawww'ed to us about it.


 
how am i complaining? i find thier comments either amusing or boring.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well why was he calling you a furry in the first place? It's not like people randomly accuse each other of being a furry like it's the Salem witch trials. You obviously did something to provoke it.



liking the pokemon Gallade automatically makes someone a furry apparently


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> how am i complaining? i find thier comments either amusing or boring.


 
Ah yes, the quintessential "they ~_amuuse_~ me." Do carry on, superior being.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

"Haha, your enjoyment of this thing if taken to the extreme is part of a fetish I don't like" 
"why yes, I am part of that extreme" 
"omg weirdo" 
"y u troll me  " 

Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ah yes, the quintessential "they ~_amuuse_~ me." Do carry on, superior being.


 
awww come on, cant i get a break? does nobody believe one another any more?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars



I couldn't agree more. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars


 Everything needs more fayvatars.

_Everything._


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars


 
Well gee, what can who do to fix this? :U


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> how am i complaining? i find thier comments either amusing or boring.


 I find the things you say amusing too.


NA3LKER said:


> most of the time its me doin the stupid thing. my  biology teacher and most of the class were talking about babies today,  and i raised my hand after about 5 minuites and said "i dont give a shit  about babies, can we talk about DNA now?"





NA3LKER said:


> why did i click no? im a virgin, and i dont see  that changing. i know its sad, but im far more interested in getting  exited about the new pokemon games and playing kingdom hearts that  getting laid. i know everyone thinks thats lame, but i dont give a  shit


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86810-speechless


NA3LKER said:


> 4. my fursona is not much like me, more like what i wanna be.
> 6. i feel that i can connect with dragons and wolves, i think thats what you mean
> 8. because they dont understand
> 12. uhh, i like anthro creatures and art, and like picturing myself as them
> ...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

First of all, Cyanide, I love when you get mad. :V Murr, baby~

Second:



Fay V said:


> Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars



I may have to stalk your stream later on for one. I wish greatly for one indeed.

The rage within this thread pleases me. :3c Carry on.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Staying on topic, OP is a hypocritical fool and this thread should not exist.


 He's a furry though so it's not like it's much of a surprise.

I hope the OP is happy that he is part of the problem with the furry fandom and why everyone hates us.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He's a furry though so it's not like it's much of a surprise.
> 
> I hope the OP is happy that he is part of the problem with the furry fandom and why everyone hates us.


I hope so, too. Hopefully he's prowling around somewhere, looking at all the rage directed at him and feeling ashamed. As if we don't have enough goddamn fools on the forum, amirite?


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy Fuck-Christ! Is this dude for real? This thread is making my anus twitch with pain just reading it...


On a side note: Deo, can I have your rage when you die?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> First of all, Cyanide, I love when you get mad. :V Murr, baby~
> 
> Second:
> 
> ...


I was planning on making you one anyway :3c



Heckler & Koch said:


> He's a furry though so it's not like it's much of a surprise.
> 
> I hope the OP is happy that he is part of the problem with the furry fandom and why everyone hates us.


 
To be fair most people don't know about furries. Those that do are either furries, or spend a lot of time online.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I hope so, too. Hopefully he's prowling around somewhere, looking at all the rage directed at him and feeling ashamed. As if we don't have enough goddamn fools on the forum, amirite?


 This forum may have lots of fools but just be glad that there are actually intelligent furries here too.

Go on, go check any other furry forum. I'll give you 5 minutes before you run back here screaming.



Fay V said:


> To be fair most people don't know about furries.  Those that do are either furries, or spend a lot of time online.


 
I'd say this is mostly true, but I know plenty of people who know what furries are and spent little to no time on the internet. Guess what they think all furries are like? :|


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was planning on making you one anyway :3c


What an honor <333



> To be fair most people don't know about furries. Those that do are either furries, or spend a lot of time online.


And what little people know of furries is what they see on CSI. No really. I happened to be explaining the fandom to someone at school last week and his friend was like "You mean you guys really like to dress up like giant animals and rub all over each other? Is killing part of the fetish?"



Heckler & Koch said:


> This forum may have lots of fools but just be glad that there are actually intelligent furries here too.
> 
> Go on, go check any other furry forum. I'll give you 5 minutes before you run back here screaming.


I already tried lurking the Furocity forums for all of five minutes. I ran back here b'awwing for at least three days.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What an honor <333
> 
> And what little people know of furries is what they see on CSI. No really. I happened to be explaining the fandom to someone at school last week and his friend was like "You mean you guys really like to dress up like giant animals and rub all over each other? Is killing part of the fetish?"



I'm just waiting for Jack Chick to make one of those religious tracts about the furry fandom. You know it'll happen.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I'm just waiting for Jack Chick to make one of those religious tracts about the furry fandom. You know it'll happen.


Why would you bring that up? WHY? Jack Chick is the most ridiculous shithole I've ever heard of and ever had the displeasure of researching out of curiosity.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Why would you bring that up? WHY? Jack Chick is the most ridiculous shithole I've ever heard of and ever had the displeasure of researching out of curiosity.


 
You're welcome. I aim to please.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I'm just waiting for Jack Chick to make one of those religious tracts about the furry fandom. You know it'll happen.


 When my crazy grandma died we found a bunch of his comics in her apartment. One of them was an ongoing series about christian soldiers or something fighting _evil godless__ Russian commies!_ I think she had the anti-gay one too.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When my crazy grandma died we found a bunch of his comics in her apartment. One of them was an ongoing series about christian soldiers or something fighting _evil godless__ Russian commies!_ I think she had the anti-gay one too.



I had the anti-gay one too. I had one on rock and roll being an evil Satanic conspiracy, how Halloween is evil, one where the token Christian guy dies in Vietnam, the one with the construction worker that falls off a building, the Harry Potter ones, the few on Wicca/witchcraft, and even a few of the 'Alberto' comics.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> First of all, Cyanide, I love when you get mad. :V Murr, baby~
> 
> Second:
> 
> ...



Oh, murr.

I'm glad you enjoy my raeg. I've been taking lessons from Deo.



Tango_D said:


> Holy Fuck-Christ! Is this dude for real? This thread is making my anus twitch with pain just reading it...
> 
> 
> On a side note: Deo, can I have your rage when you die?



I think Fay and I have already laid claim to that.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Oh, murr.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoy my raeg. I've been taking lessons from Deo.


Continue with the lessons. I am enjoying this thoroughly. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I had the anti-gay one too. I had one on rock and roll being an evil Satanic conspiracy, how Halloween is evil, one where the token Christian guy dies in Vietnam, the one with the construction worker that falls off a building, the Harry Potter ones, the few on Wicca/witchcraft, and even a few of the 'Alberto' comics.


Sounds awesome. I love those comics. It takes a special kind of crazy to write such hateful and bigoted things.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> I think Fay and I have already laid claim to that.


If you get her rage can I have the rest of her stuff?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you get her rage can I have the rest of her stuff?


Can we not talk about Deo dying and who gets her stuff? Thanks. S'kinda fucked up there, guys.


----------



## Tango (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds awesome. I love those comics. It takes a special kind of crazy to write such hateful and bigoted things.



As I said in another thread, I was one of those annoying, pushy Christians? Why I was the Jack Chick kind of annoying. That's why I had those pieces of propaganda. I was inflicting myself on humanity.

I think me being furry is either divine punishment or attemping to make amends subconsiously.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you get her rage can I have the rest of her stuff?



As long as I get her cigar collection.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I think Fay and I have already laid claim to that.


 
I thought she'd die when she _doesn't _rage. I don't see that happening for a few thousand years. :v


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Can we not talk about Deo dying and who gets her stuff? Thanks. S'kinda fucked up there, guys.


 Seriously guys, it's not even funny anymore. Yes we all love Deo, stop with the "omg maybe if I have your thing I will be cool too"



Cyanide_tiger said:


> I think Fay and I have already laid claim to that.



take it, I don't need to borrow rage.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Why would you bring that up? WHY? Jack Chick is the most ridiculous shithole I've ever heard of and ever had the displeasure of researching out of curiosity.



The only thing I can credit Chick is him sparking my interest in Baphomet.  I gravitated towards that picture as a kid when the tracks were spread out on a table at the church my family attended *L*

Although the best tract I've seen wasn't done by him but was a parady of the Cult of Cthulu called "Who Will Be Eaten First?"





http://foo.ca/wp/chick-tract-satire/who-will-be-eaten-first/


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 17, 2011)

Man this this thread is full of win.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Can we not talk about Deo dying and who gets her stuff? Thanks. S'kinda fucked up there, guys.


 This is really creepy.
And shouldn't I be able to choose my own successor?



Cyanide_tiger said:


> As long as I get her cigar collection.


 No. >:[


Heckler & Koch said:


> If you get her rage can I have the rest of her stuff?


 No.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This is really creepy.
> And shouldn't I be able to choose my own successor?


I would imagine so, as that is _normally_ one's own right.

Then again, what's normality anymore, amirite?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This is really creepy.
> And shouldn't I be able to choose my own successor?


 No m'dear, they are circling like vultures ready to descend at the faintest sign of weakness, ready to devouer your heart to gain your power and wanting to steal away your things in the faintest hope that these living relics may impress upon them your might as was done with the heroes of old. 

Watch your back for jackals.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No m'dear, they are circling like vultures ready to descend at the faintest sign of weakness


 No worries. I have no weakness.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I am imagining a cult of Deo who worship her as a god and want to eat her heart to gain her rage in some sort of hellish ritual.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is now about a Deo-led occult.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

We've all horribly derailed this thread. OP needs to come back and say something stupid again so I can yell at him more.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

So how bout them folks that wear them tails to school...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So how bout them folks that wear them tails to school...


These two idiots wore tails to school (when I was in high school). They were teased so bad that they threw away the tails. I was like "You spent a bunch of money making tails and threw them away because you got teased in school? You fucking pussies."


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think anyone I went to school with ever wore tails or any of that shit. Hell, I only know of one guy I went to school with who was even vaguely in the fandom.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

Only people I saw that had tails or anything like that were the weeaboos that were Nekos. SO MUCH RAGE! WARGARBLEGARBLEGARBLE! /foams at the mouth

Always retarded chicks coming up to me in the morning while I was to baked to praticipate making stupid cat faces and going "mew" with their hand up like a paw. THC was the only thing keeping their head from flying off their stupid weeaboo shoulders. I could have strangled them with their Hot Topic tails and gagged them with their terrible ears.


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> OP Do you see this hat?
> 
> [pic]
> 
> ...


 

Gawsh you look so scary 'Ruru. *grabby paws* Does want D:






Fay V said:


> Also, this thread does not have enough Fayvatars


 
Also, this disappointed me on how long it took me to figure out it was Fay + Avatars. 

Sleep is a good idea.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 17, 2011)

Mods are asleep or something. I don't mean to be a buzzkill, but this thread got off topic fast.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Mods are asleep or something. I don't mean to be a buzzkill, but this thread got off topic fast.



What do you mean? This is the fifth page.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Mods are asleep or something. I don't mean to be a buzzkill, but this thread got off topic fast.


 
eh


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol I think you got more ridicule on FAF than in school.  Maybe the REAL mistake was posting about it    

XD


----------



## chompskey (Feb 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Only people I saw that had tails or anything like that were the weeaboos that were Nekos. SO MUCH RAGE! WARGARBLEGARBLEGARBLE! /foams at the mouth



There was one weeaboo chick in a class of mine that always wore this hoodie with cat ears and a tail sewn onto it. And the day after Anime Boson ended, (thank god I didn't see her there) she came in with a rainbow metal collar with bells on it. Ugggh. She was batshit crazy though, we all knew what to expect by then - but, still makes me rage.


----------



## bjornpolar (Feb 17, 2011)

My school is stupid. No one would ever do anything like that here. Not that I'd want them to, and wearing a tail is pretty wierd.

We're all white and Christian, everyone dresses the same (pretty much), and acts the same, but its a public school. Its annoying. Its like no ones ever heard of a fag, emo, or what have you. And there are a select few that I know aren't on something.

My school is pretty much a giant cult. I've never shown my furriness directly and probably never will in high school. Im not really the suiter type anyway.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Lol I think you got more ridicule on FAF than in school.  Maybe the REAL mistake was posting about it
> 
> XD


 
idiot:"yeah I totally drove drunk the other day. Someone found out and said some mean things, trolling?" 
forum: "You are pants-on-head retarded, and many other bluntly honest statements"
idiot: "wow I got more flak on here than I did irl"
...

Anyway adding to the stupid highschool story. Apparently there was a girl in out high school that wore a tail. So naturally someone felt the urge to pull it, and did. Turns out she had it sewn into her skin or something...or so I have heard. At the time I didn't believe someone was so stupid...now I know furries.


----------



## Machine (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Turns out she had it sewn into her skin or something.


Assuming that this person is a furry, it is definitely safe to say that furries are batshit insane.


----------



## Octa (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anyway adding to the stupid highschool story. Apparently there was a girl in out high school that wore a tail. So naturally someone felt the urge to pull it, and did. Turns out she had it sewn into her skin or something...or so I have heard. At the time I didn't believe someone was so stupid...now I know furries.



woah, just a bit extreme...

I do wonder what the OP had wished to gain from sharing this experience. Despite that, I always find public reactions to social abnormalities to be very intriguing. So, butthurt aside, I find some of the reactions to wearing a tail in public to be very interesting.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> woah, just a bit extreme...
> 
> I do wonder what the OP had wished to gain from sharing this experience. Despite that, I always find public reactions to social abnormalities to be very intriguing. So, butthurt aside, I find some of the reactions to wearing a tail in public to be very interesting.


 
That's true. Honestly I'm not opposed to those that know they will get shit for it, but inevitably it's the teen idiots that do it to be different, then cry troll.


----------



## Octa (Feb 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That's true. Honestly I'm not opposed to those that know they will get shit for it, but inevitably it's the teen idiots that do it to be different, then cry troll.


 Right, kind of a call for attention rather than simply trying to make a normal situation less boring.

Some of the comments that I have received while wearing a tail at cons have been quite funny. Generally people will just point out the obvious and then add a bit of heckling. One person drove by during MFF and yelled out his car, "your wearing a tail, bitch!". I just yelled back with, "I'm well aware of this!". Granted I would never wear my tail in a hometown setting due to attempts at retaining some level of local respect.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I dig the hat dude. Wear it and anyone that doesn't like it can fuck right off!



and So, He never took his hat off...again. No really, you're awesome Cyanide 



ONTOPIC!(If we can still do that in this tread): I don't know what highschool the OP goes to, but if he went to mine, they would have ripped the tail off of his ass and beat him with it >.>


OFFTOPIC!: this topic is now about wanting Deo's stuff


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway adding to the stupid highschool story. Apparently there was a girl in out high school that wore a tail. So naturally someone felt the urge to pull it, and did. Turns out she had it sewn into her skin or something...or so I have heard. At the time I didn't believe someone was so stupid...now I know furries.


 
Really? How did she manage to sew a tail to her ass crack without the help of someone else? Glue maybe but sewn?


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> and So, He never took his hat off...again. No really, you're awesome Cyanide
> 
> 
> 
> ONTOPIC!(If we can still do that in this tread): I don't know what highschool the OP goes to, but if he went to mine, they would have ripped the tail off of his ass and beat him with it >.>


 
At my school they would have been mistaken for a deer and shot in the parking lot. 

Off topic: We should make a religious cult devoted to your hat. Deo isn't taking kindly to her new worshippers.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?



You have to understand something: We're not bashing them for being furry, we're bashing them for being stupid.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?


 
No furries are really that cynical. This is not a hugbox. You can compare FAF to an animal shelter- all deemed unworthy get put down with well thought out comments.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what a hugbox is but it doesn't sound appetizing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> I'm not sure what a hugbox is but it doesn't sound appetizing.


 
A hugbox is a mythical internet place that gives asspats and "Awww everyone loves you" type shit.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not surprised the OP did not respond after the first couple replies of his, not to mention the whiteknight wanker attempting to defend him and that NA3LKER dude talking about off-topic nonsense and getting butthurt over trivial stuff..atop not using capitialization.

This thread has made my morning, thank you FAF.

Oh hello zakova...I see you're reading the thread, why don't you make another enlightening reply to your topic?


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> A hugbox is a mythical internet place that gives asspats and "Awww everyone loves you" type shit.



Well it's typically good to treat people with respect unless they wrong you. And if they're stupid doesn't mean they're disrespecting you. x.x


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Well it's typically good to treat people with respect unless they wrong you. And if they're stupid doesn't mean they're disrespecting you. x.x


 
Generally the way things work.

Person A says stupid unrelated gibberish
Person B corrects them
Person A gets butthurt and BAAAAAAAAWWWWs
Person B tells them to grow up and shut the hell up
Person A gets more butthurt, makes a thread, and BAAAAAAAWWWWS openly in the forum
At that point the rest of the alphabet is free to lash out at the stupidity.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Generally the way things work.
> 
> Person A says stupid unrelated gibberish
> Person B corrects them
> ...



Is it B's place to correct someone else? Let alone the rest of the alphabet? Again, I've known some pretty stupid people but I don't feel the desire to 'correct' them, I'm not their parent or god or teacher. I'm just another person who chooses not to offer my opinion unless it's asked for in those situations where a person's behavior might or might not need to be improved.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Is it B's place to correct someone else? Let alone the rest of the alphabet? Again, I've known some pretty stupid people but I don't feel the desire to 'correct' them, I'm not their parent or god or teacher. I'm just another person who chooses not to offer my opinion unless it's asked for in those situations where a person's behavior might or might not need to be improved.


 
If you are going to argue about a topic and spout out things that are only facts because you say they are YES it is ok for people to correct you. This is a forum of discussions and if you cannot actively participate then don't speak is the general rule of thumb.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> If you are going to argue about a topic and spout out things that are only facts because you say they are YES it is ok for people to correct you. This is a forum of discussions and if you cannot actively participate then don't speak is the general rule of thumb.



Discussions are formed after opinions are traded, usually if said opinions oppose each other. If someone is 'wrong,' but they never claim their words are the absolute 100 percent gospel truth, where is the opening to correct them as if they were a retard in a dunce cap? Isn't it okay to just let some things go if it doesn't hurt anyone and they didn't ask to have their facts straightened out?


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Is it B's place to correct someone else? Let alone the rest of the alphabet? Again, I've known some pretty stupid people but I don't feel the desire to 'correct' them, I'm not their parent or god or teacher. I'm just another person who chooses not to offer my opinion unless it's asked for in those situations where a person's behavior might or might not need to be improved.


 
Look at it like this: Say you have a piece of toilet paper stuck to the bottom of your shoe and didn't know it. Would you want someone to tell you that you have a piece of poop paper stuck to you or would you rather they simply snicker at you and move on?


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Look at it like this: Say you have a piece of toilet paper stuck to the bottom of your shoe and didn't know it. Would you want someone to tell you that you have a piece of poop paper stuck to you or would you rather they simply snicker at you and move on?



I've attempted to correct people who, in reverse roles, I would have wanted the same correction. Bad feelings from both sides ensued. Just like smokers don't want you telling them that they're going to get lung cancer if they keep smoking 12 packs a day. We'll all die from something after all.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> I've attempted to correct people who, in reverse roles, I would have wanted the same correction. Bad feelings from both sides ensued. Just like smokers don't want you telling them that they're going to get lung cancer if they keep smoking 12 packs a day. We'll all die from something after all.


 
Sheeple don't like to be corrected. A person wanting to better themselves does. When someone calls me out for something dumb I do or did I admit up to it and move on. Life is criticism, learn to live with it as a guiding tool or forever fight against the current into the mouth of a bear.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

But nothing is 'better,' only different.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> But nothing is 'better,' only different.


 
Good lord. LURK SOME. I am talking about grammar structure and the ability to understand rational thought. Go lurk the threads and see how people post, what they post, and how people discuss it. You don't even read someone's post all the way correct. To better oneself is to become more capable of grammar, spelling, posting style, ability to debate ect. You are lacking the basic concept. FAF is the type of forum that will tear you apart like a pack of rabid dogs. People are nit picky and if you cannot better yourself to fit in with them then you deserve to be ridiculed and shunned. /end


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?


 


Ok, let me let you in on a little fucking secret here. Here on FaF we don't take kindly to people who come here and say stupid shit like the OP just did. We are not ripping him a new ass because he's a furry and we are the mean ol' people that just, do, understand! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Fuckin' no, cut that bullshit out. We are going after Stupid Mc. NUmbnuts here, because he decided that wearing his tail to school, an act that isn't, FUCKING, *COMMON,* and then coming here and saying that someone trolled him cause they found it fuck off weird, as anyone one else would. No why you're are sitting there and try to defend his stupidity. we are gonna continue to laugh, 'cause people like you two, are just easy, or should I say, retarded, targets. Now please. Go back corner of stupid you crawled out of, and stop white knighting.

Ooof... I can't even eat breakfast without stupid happening can I?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Ok, let me let you in on a little fucking secret here. Here on FaF we don't take kindly to people who come here and say stupid shit like the OP just did. We are not ripping him a new ass because he's a furry and we are the mean ol' people that just, do, understand! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Fuckin' no, cut that bullshit out. We are going after Stupid Mc. NUmbnuts here, because he decided that wearing his tail to school, an act that isn't, FUCKING, *COMMON,* and then coming here and saying that someone trolled him cause they found it fuck off weird, as anyone one else would. No why you're are sitting there and try to defend his stupidity. we are gonna continue to laugh, 'cause people like you two, are just easy, or should I say, retarded, targets. Now please. Go back corner of stupid you crawled out of, and stop white knighting.
> 
> Ooof... I can't even eat breakfast without stupid happening can I?


 
Aww its ok scary hat man. /pats

People don't rip others on here without good reason as the person I quoted said. It was a *DUMB FUCK* idea and when you do *DUMB FUCK* things and complain you only have yourself to blame. Granted that for every forum there are trolls that harass though FAF has a general _NO STUPID CLAUSE_ that states: *IF YOU DO SOMETHING STUPID AND WEIRD, THEN FUCKING BAAAWWW WE POINT, LAUGH, AND RIDICULE YOU* _*IN HOPES OF CORRECTING YOU*_. You do not wear a rival's jersey to a football game and sit with the home team and expect not to get boo'ed. Same applies to wearing a tail in public. You set yourself up for it so should shit go down lord forbid step up and get over it because you put yourself there to begin with.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Ok, let me let you in on a little fucking secret here. Here on FaF we don't take kindly to people who come here and say stupid shit like the OP just did. We are not ripping him a new ass because he's a furry and we are the mean ol' people that just, do, understand! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Fuckin' no, cut that bullshit out. We are going after Stupid Mc. NUmbnuts here, because he decided that wearing his tail to school, an act that isn't, FUCKING, *COMMON,* and then coming here and saying that someone trolled him cause they found it fuck off weird, as anyone one else would. No why you're are sitting there and try to defend his stupidity. we are gonna continue to laugh, 'cause people like you two, are just easy, or should I say, retarded, targets. Now please. Go back corner of stupid you crawled out of, and stop white knighting.
> 
> Ooof... I can't even eat breakfast without stupid happening can I?



Common is fuck boring. Keep living your boring life while I do and say things out of the ordinary. It's impossible to live a vibrant and fantastic life if you're walking in other people's footsteps. OP probably is an idiot but that's all the more reason to get off their back so they don't turn into a serial killer because internet people picked on them. Do you want to responsible for the deaths of 'smart' people because you picked on a stupid one?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Common is fuck boring. Keep living your boring life while I do and say things out of the ordinary. It's impossible to live a vibrant and fantastic life if you're walking in other people's footsteps. OP probably is an idiot but that's all the more reason to get off their back so they don't turn into a serial killer because internet people picked on them. Do you want to responsible for the deaths of 'smart' people because you picked on a stupid one?


 
People getting picked on and turning killer- _never heard of that before _:V

Most furries are picked on their whole lives, making it the excuse to murder people is stupid. If you cannot take internet criticism you do not deserve to breathe. *IT IS THE FUCKING INTERNET FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. *


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> People getting picked on and turning killer- _never heard of that before _:V
> 
> Most furries are picked on their whole lives, making it the excuse to murder people is stupid. If you cannot take internet criticism you do not deserve to breathe. *IT IS THE FUCKING INTERNET FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. *



Tell that to the idiots who pick on others just because they're picked on, either through ways as small as verbal abuse and ostracism to bigger things like vandalism, theft, and murder. I mean who would commit murder save for an idiot? (No, I'm not including the military or someone who defends themselves beneath that umbrella)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Tell that to the idiots who pick on others just because they're picked on, either through ways as small as verbal abuse and ostracism to bigger things like vandalism, theft, and murder. I mean who would commit murder save for an idiot? (No, I'm not including the military or someone who defends themselves beneath that umbrella)


 
Idiots don't kill people. General every day people kill others. Does not make them an idiot just disturbed (and I don't mean insane just touched in the head). Most people that are picked on rarely pick on others; however, will point out stupidity in a heart beat. If you do something like vandalism ONCE and realize it was dumb because you got caught or otherwise then you are not stupid. Stupid is continuing to do the same thing over and over, failing and expecting different results without doing anything different.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

General every day people weigh the consequences of murder and, most of the time, end up not doing anything. It's the stupid people who act first and think later.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Common is fuck boring. Keep living your boring life while I do and say things out of the ordinary. It's impossible to live a vibrant and fantastic life if you're walking in other people's footsteps. OP probably is an idiot but that's all the more reason to get off their back so they don't turn into a serial killer because internet people picked on them. Do you want to responsible for the deaths of 'smart' people because you picked on a stupid one?




Ahem, I am now going to blow your small fucking mind. How about... You live.... With in some fucking reason? See, I lead a life, where I have this mystical, magical thing that people like you and the OP seem to lack. Know what that thing is? Common God damn Sense. Now Kiru, you will stupidly ask, Whats this common sense of which you speak? Well sit your ass down cause you're about to be schooled.

See, we live in a world where you can say and do any, fucking, thing that come to the tiny lil' brain of yours, but we have this thing called, common-fucking-sense. that tells us as somethings are reeeeeeeeall fucking stupid to do. I get on peoples tit when they do something stupid, cause they bloody well deserve it if its their own fault, just like right now, how you deserved to be ripped on for defending something this moronic.  Whats this serial kill Bull shit you're trying to pull? take that shit over to Sofurry.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> General every day people weigh the consequences of murder and, most of the time, end up not doing anything. It's the stupid people who act first and think later.


 
For being _22_ years old you have the concept grasping abilities of a *12* year old prepubescent child. Your attempt to white knight has *failed* and the dragon that is FAF has burned you good. Stop trying to babble out shit. Take what ever dignity you retain and scoot away into a shadow. Your kind (the stupid and lacking some sort of common sense) *IS NOT WELCOME HERE.*


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Common is fuck boring. Keep living your boring life while I do and say things out of the ordinary. It's impossible to live a vibrant and fantastic life if you're walking in other people's footsteps. OP probably is an idiot but that's all the more reason to get off their back so they don't turn into a serial killer because internet people picked on them. Do you want to responsible for the deaths of 'smart' people because you picked on a stupid one?



*AHEM*

I do agree that no one should ever live up to someone else's expectations, BUT being picked on online does not cause homicidal tendencies/homicidal actions. The actions are always there, and the internet would just happen to be a trigger to cause it. If no one had picked at him, he would have still been triggered, just in a different way. i don't AGREE with picking on people for the sake of picking, but murderous behavior is not caused by this sort of thing. It's triggered. it's not like a murderer was a totally normal person before they committed the acts.



Nuketon said:


> General every day people weigh the consequences of murder and, most of the time, end up not doing anything. It's the stupid people who act first and think later.


 
It's not necessarily stupid...It all depends on the cause and reaction leading up to the incident. For example, would you call someone stupid for killing an abusive family? I wouldn't.

Not trying to play devil's advocate here, i just think that sometimes we paint people with serious issues out to be cold-blooded beasts when they're really just fucked up. Not everyone kills for the sake of a bloodbath. Some people just sincerely cannot figure out what's right and wrong in their head. Dahmer, for example, did not kill for the sake of murder. He had severe mental issues from repressed identity and struggling with acceptance.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Ahem, I am now going to blow your small fucking mind. How about... You live.... With in some fucking reason? See, I lead a life, where I have this mystical, magical thing that people like you and the OP seem to lack. Know what that thing is? Common God damn Sense. Now Kiru, you will stupidly ask, Whats this common sense of which you speak? Well sit your ass down cause you're about to be schooled.
> 
> See, we live in a world where you can say and do any, fucking, thing that come to the tiny lil' brain of yours, but we have this thing called, common-fucking-sense. that tells us as somethings are reeeeeeeeall fucking stupid to do. I get on peoples tit when they do something stupid, cause they bloody well deserve it if its their own fault, just like right now, how you deserved to be ripped on for defending something this moronic. Whats this serial kill Bull shit you're trying to pull? take that shit over to Sofurry.



Everytime I see you rage-type like this, I imagine William Shatner reading it (with the pauses and such). Makes me smile everytime.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> For being _22_ years old you have the concept grasping abilities of a *12* year old prepubescent child. Your attempt to white knight has *failed* and the dragon that is FAF has burned you good. Stop trying to babble out shit. Take what ever dignity you retain and scoot away into a shadow. Your kind (the stupid and lacking some sort of common sense) *IS NOT WELCOME HERE.*



But I just got here, no need to yell at me. It doesn't hurt anyone for me to say what I did, which I said in a calm way without calling anyone names.  Do you think bolding your words makes them more important?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Everytime I see you rage-type like this, I imagine William Shatner reading it (with the pauses and such). Makes me smile everytime.


 
William Shatner in a fursuit. OH MURRR!!

No bolding my words does not make them more important. If you read just the bold it gives a general idea to my post. People with 12 year old concepts are not welcome. It is more to BURN it in your mind than anything though I feel as though it is missing any brain matter and bouncing around in empty space in a vain attempt to hit something of value.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> William Shatner in a fursuit. OH MURRR!!



I win?


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> William Shatner in a fursuit. OH MURRR!!
> 
> No bolding my words does not make them more important. If you read just the bold it gives a general idea to my post. People with 12 year old concepts are not welcome. It is more to BURN it in your mind than anything though I feel as though it is missing any brain matter and bouncing around in empty space in a vain attempt to hit something of value.



I've done nothing to warrant your spite, but I can see that this thread won't go anywhere else but downhill since you refuse to hear my side of things and resort to petty name-calling. So I will concede since the last thing I want is to bicker with someone who I just met when I didn't get any fucking sleep last night.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Everytime I see you rage-type like this, I imagine William Shatner reading it (with the pauses and such). Makes me smile everytime.


 
and so you made my morning, cause I started reading it, in a really bad William Shatner voice.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> and so you made my morning, cause I started reading it, in a really bad William Shatner voice.



You're welcome! I do have my moments.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> I've done nothing to warrant your spite, but I can see that this thread won't go anywhere else but downhill since you refuse to hear my side of things and resort to petty name-calling. So I will concede since the last thing I want is to bicker with someone who I just met when I didn't get any fucking sleep last night.


 
Name calling? Oh did I? No I didn't. I did listen to your "side". It held NO water. Your arguments were full of holes. You kept defending ideas that were false and stating things you thought were fact though were not as Harley stated.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 18, 2011)

We criticize here because that's how a free society improves itself. That, and a lot of other furries like to say "they're just ignorant" whenever they're criticized by outsiders. Well, we're not ignorant of the fandom, and this is much needed medicine, so they can just shut up and take it.

"who's that guy with the fuzzy turd hanging off his butt?" :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> We criticize here because that's how a free society improves itself. That, and a lot of other furries like to say "they're just ignorant" whenever they're criticized by outsiders. Well, we're not ignorant of the fandom, and this is much needed medicine, so they can just shut up and take it.
> 
> "who's that guy with the fuzzy turd hanging off his butt?" :V


 
FUCKING THIS!


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FUCKING THIS!



Okay I'm sorry for not taking your correction


----------



## Redregon (Feb 18, 2011)

to OP: some props for being ballzy enough to do something like that in public, and at school no less... but if you get teased or ridiculed because of it, don't come bawwing to us or anyone really... it's called being accountable to one's actions and understanding that shit's gonna have consequences. wether you like those consequences is inconsequential. 

now if you rock it and just don't give a shit what people feel or say about the matter, well, more power to you... but for the love of the gods please don't become an emissary for the fandumb. just tell em it's a fashion thing and leave it at that. 

we do not need more people with chips on their shoulders pretending to speak for all of us when they only speak for themselves.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Okay I'm sorry for not taking your correction



If it wasn't for puppies catepillers would take over the world. Next time you see a puppy, thank them.


----------



## arecaidian_fox (Feb 18, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Motherfucker. Really, OP? Fucking really? Dude, how can you honestly sit here and say that you didn't expect to get made fun of by wearing a tail in public, much less to damn high school? Did you not get picked on enough being part of the emo subculture and wanted to see just how much more of an asswipe people can be to you, or how much more you can alienate the people around you?
> 
> I would tell you that you might be able to repair some of the social damage that has been done already by stopping the moronic tail-wearing and hoping that someone else makes an even bigger jackass of themselves to draw the attention away from you, but let's face it, that just isn't going to happen. Primarily because the idiot that thinks a fucking tail will be recieved well in any public setting, much less around a bunch of angsty and hormone driven teenagers that are forced to congregate in a central location against their will during hours they don't even want to be conscious to begin with, is probably the same idiot that thinks it's okay to take a murrsuit in public.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm returning to this thread just for the record...As is obvious, I agree with Cyanide_tiger, but with one _MAJOR_ reservation. If this is who you really are, really and truly, then I cannot in all fairness say much. If you are willing to stand up and say/show/whatever "This is who I am!" and not care about the feedback you get, then you are being true to yourself. Doing that is hard, more so than it would first appear. To do that requires resolution and firmness in your stance. I'm going to ignore the fact that you posted (yeah, like my opinion matters -.-) if you really are doing this.

THIS ABOVE ALL ELSE: TO THINE OWN SELF BE TRUE!!!


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

arecaidian_fox said:


> Okay, I'm returning to this thread just for the record...As is obvious, I agree with Cyanide_tiger, but with one _MAJOR_ reservation. If this is who you really are, really and truly, then I cannot in all fairness say much. If you are willing to stand up and say/show/whatever "This is who I am!" and not care about the feedback you get, then you are being true to yourself. Doing that is hard, more so than it would first appear. To do that requires resolution and firmness in your stance. I'm going to ignore the fact that you posted (yeah, like my opinion matters -.-) if you really are doing this.
> 
> THIS ABOVE ALL ELSE: TO THINE OWN SELF BE TRUE!!!



That would mean that the OP believes themselves to be an animal. That would mean OP has serious mental issues. People with mental issues should not be "true" to their perceptions of themselves as it damages their psyches more. Also that would make them a lifestyler, and to that I say GTFO.


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?


 We are furries. Thanks for insinuating that we're not just because we don't kiss each other's asses and boo hoo with them over their social faux pas. And we can judge. As human beings we judge everything we come in contact with, consciously or subconsciously. We're a different furry forum as the furs here are more sane. Go to Sofurry if you want asspats. If you want honesty and talking about actual events and a bit of semi-intellectual debate than stay here.



Nuketon said:


> I've done nothing to warrant your spite, but I  can see that this thread won't go anywhere else but downhill since you  refuse to hear my side of things and resort to petty name-calling. So I  will concede since the last thing I want is to bicker with someone who I  just met when I didn't get any fucking sleep last night.


 Your side of things is stupid. We heard, then we disagreed, you bawwed, then we ravaged. This is how FAF works n00b.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You side of things is stupid. We heard, then we disagreed, you bawwed, then we ravaged. This is how FAF works n00b.


 
Deo, you remind me of my mom. Can I keep you?


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Deo, you remind me of my mom. Can I keep you?


 I had my fill of creepy people yesterday with Renwaldo calling me tranny and a "power pussy". No.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I had my fill of creepy people yesterday with Renwaldo calling me tranny and a "power pussy". No.


 
Meh. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> That would mean that the OP believes themselves to be an animal. That would mean OP has serious mental issues. People with mental issues should not be "true" to their perceptions of themselves as it damages their psyches more. Also that would make them a lifestyler, and to that I say GTFO.


 
I would presume every stupid action to be a person's "true self." It would generally make no sense to assume a person is feigning idiocy and social ineptitude on purpose. It's an excuse.

Their "true self" is an idiot!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 18, 2011)

Why the heck would you even wear a tail at school?  
I know I wouldn't ever...I would probably be mocked...and if anyone knew what a "furry" was at my school I would maybe be called "furfag" or troll'd or something stupid like that...
Also, how is somebody stroking asking you to stroke your tail misconstrued to be something sexual?  Gawd it's probably just some reatrded freak at school.  
As far as the "children of the fur" thing, don't worry about it.  Does this sentence even sound like an insult?  So it's not trolling.  
NEVER _EVER _WEAR YOUR TAIL AT SCHOOL
It kinda sounds like you just want attention...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 18, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> It kinda sounds like you just want attention...


 
Not to mention that most people would just mistake you for a weaboo and not a furry.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Why the heck would you even wear a tail at school?


 
Fun?

You can pull it off but if you normally look/dress/act like an idiot, it's not gonna change that.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> For the short time I've been browsing the posts, I've seen more comments bashing the fandom than enjoying it. One wouldn't be too hard pressed to believe that most of these posters aren't furries, and only post on a furry site because the targets are oh so easy here compared to a place where people act with more maturity. Sure there are those who do crazy things in the fandom, but there are crazy people of a skin color, crazy people who are citizens of a country, crazy people with lots of money and crazy people who are poor. Where is it our place to judge each other so harshly?


You should lurk moar. You need a few free lessons in the world of FAF.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Wear a swastika to school instead.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> That would mean that the OP believes themselves to be an animal. That would mean OP has serious mental issues. People with mental issues should not be "true" to their perceptions of themselves as it damages their psyches more. Also that would make them a lifestyler, and to that I say GTFO.


 
If I might interject, would it be out of place for me to broach the question of the exact parameters that word encompasses?

I had thought myself a lifestyler, due to the pure semantics behind the word. A lifestyle being a way of living. Since peoples lives are affected by their interests, logic would dictate that anyone identifying themselves as a furry would be considered a lifestyler, the same way one might consider staying home to watch football part of their lifestyle.

In other words, I was wrong in my presumption. What exactly _is_ a lifestyler?



Nuketon said:


> Wear a swastika to school instead.


Get all the bitches


----------



## crustone (Feb 18, 2011)

zakova said:


> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O



Oh the irony

Someone who wears a tail to school and then cries about it on a furfag forum has no right to call anyone weird.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I had thought myself a lifestyler, due to the pure semantics behind the word. A lifestyle being a way of living. Since peoples lives are affected by their interests, logic would dictate that anyone identifying themselves as a furry would be considered a lifestyler, the same way one might consider staying home to watch football part of their lifestyle.


Watching football isn't really a lifestyle; _playing_ football, on the other hand, is a lifestyle for all those guys tackling each other on TV that people watch. They're playing to make money. If you make the fandom a "lifestyle", that kind of makes it look like you live as an animal. Do you believe yourself to be an animal on the inside?


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> Wear a swastika to school instead.


 I don't find this humerous. I'm guessing you posted it as sarcasm since I dougt you truthfully want the OP wearing Nazi paraphernalia. In all seriousness though part of my family fled our homeland of Germany because of the Nazi party. That shit's not funny.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I don't find this humerous. I'm guessing you posted it as sarcasm since I dougt you truthfully want the OP wearing Nazi paraphernalia. In all seriousness though part of my family fled our homeland of Germany because of the Nazi party. That shit's not funny.


Aren't you just lovin' these newfags? :V


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Aren't you just lovin' these newfags? :V




Hey, I didn't do it this time! :V


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I had thought myself a lifestyler, due to the pure semantics behind the word. A lifestyle being a way of living. Since peoples lives are affected by their interests, logic would dictate that anyone identifying themselves as a furry would be considered a lifestyler, the same way one might consider staying home to watch football part of their lifestyle.
> 
> In other words, I was wrong in my presumption. What exactly _is_ a lifestyler?



Someone who makes furry not just a hobby, but a facet of themselves. They define themselves not by words like "ethical", "competitive", "intelligent", or "friendly", but instead wrap their paradigm of themselves around this one aspect of their lives. To them furry is how they live an breathe, it is the sole defining feature of them as an individual. If asked what I was I would say "stubborn" a lyfestyler would reply "furry". See what I mean? Furry becomes integral in their lives that it broaches obsession.
Here is an example of one lifestyler: http://www.redlasso.com/ClipPlayer.aspx?id=c35f1442-bed2-4a24-9d47-12b8a4770ed3


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Watching football isn't really a lifestyle; _playing_ football, on the other hand, is a lifestyle for all those guys tackling each other on TV that people watch. They're playing to make money. If you make the fandom a "lifestyle", that kind of makes it look like you live as an animal. Do you believe yourself to be an animal on the inside?


 
Not really. I thought that was a trait exclusive to the Therian community.

I only occasionally wear a collar, and even then I have doubts as to whether it's because of my association with the fandom (I like the feeeeling). I've been told the way I carry myself is evocative of a cat, but it's not like I'm going out of my way to portray that image. I hold with conviction the belief that I am human, and that the motif only serves to compliment traits I find amiable: Independence, pretentiousness, playfulness etc.

I'm kind of a freak.



Deovacuus said:


> Someone who makes furry not just a hobby, but a facet of themselves. They define themselves not by words like "ethical", "competitive", "intelligent", or "friendly", but instead wrap their paradigm of themselves around this one aspect of their lives. To them furry is how they live an breathe, it is the sole defining feature of them as an individual. If asked what I was I would say "stubborn" a lyfestyler would reply "furry". See what I mean? Furry becomes integral in their lives that it broaches obsession.
> Here is an example of one lifestyler: http://www.redlasso.com/ClipPlayer.aspx?id=c35f1442-bed2-4a24-9d47-12b8a4770ed3



Ah, alright.

I guess I'm not a lifestyler then!


----------



## Deo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Not really. I thought that was a trait exclusive to the Therian community.
> 
> I only occasionally wear a collar, and even then I have doubts as to whether it's because of my association with the fandom (I like the feeeeling). I've been told the way I carry myself is evocative of a cat, but it's not like I'm going out of my way to portray that image. I hold with conviction the belief that I am human, and that the motif only serves to compliment traits I find amiable: Independence, pretentiousness, playfulness etc.
> 
> I'm kind of a freak.


No a freak would be saying "I _*AM*_ A CAT" not "I have some qualities that are generally also used to describe cats". Those are lifestylers and you don't want to be lumped in with them. We all have qualitiesd that people say animals have, I'll use myself as an example: Tasmanian devils are loud, ugly, and ferocious. I share these qualities. It does not by any means mean that I live my life as a tasmanian devil or that I define myself as one.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No a freak would be saying "I _*AM*_ A CAT" not "I have some qualities that are generally also used to describe cats". Those are lifestylers and you don't want to be lumped in with them. We all have qualitiesd that people say animals have, I'll use myself as an example: Tasmanian devils are loud, ugly, and ferocious. I share these qualities. It does not by any means mean that I live my life as a tasmanian devil or that I define myself as one.



That reminds me of one of the thankfully few Dharma & Greg episodes that I saw. In it, Teller from Penn and Teller was playing a guy who thought and acted like a cat.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> That would mean that the OP believes themselves to be an animal. That would mean OP has serious mental issues. People with mental issues should not be "true" to their perceptions of themselves as it damages their psyches more. Also that would make them a lifestyler, and to that I say GTFO.


I'm pretty sure believing you're an animal is otherkin, which have nothing to do with furries, lifestylers or anything.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake. I leave this thread for.. what? 24 hours? And this is what I come back to? 

Some asswipe trying to say we're more troll than furry, trying desperately to whiteknight for the OP, and saying that we shouldn't judge anything or some shit like that?

All right, Nuketon, listen up. Obviously you have no idea how this place works, so I'm going to attempt to explain it as best as I can. 

First of all, get shit your shit straight if you're going to come in here and say anything. It's been said before - Think three times before you post, check the message of your post four times before you submit it. You have very obviously failed to do this with your erroneous views and offensive "jokes." We're not ripping OP's head off for being a furry, we're ripping him a new asshole for being an idiot by wearing a tail then coming b'awwing to us about it when he gets ridiculed. If you're going to wear a tail in a public setting, don't fucking come crying about it when you get made fun of. Own that shit. It's yours now, because you're the one that made the situation. If you try to step in here looking for hugs and asspats to lift your miniscule self-esteem just because you feel like the big bad world wronged you in some way, we're going to bite your head off and shit down your neck, then continue to do so more and more harshly until you finally get the point.

Secondly, your whiteknighting. We don't take kindly to those attempting back someone that takes absolutely idiotic actions. By doing this, you're no better than the OP and deserve nothing less than the exact feedback and general reaction they have been getting. We respect the ability to make an intelligent counter-point when you can find a legitimate angle to expand upon and explain, but coming around acting like you're some holier-than-thou dick isn't going to earn our respect. It's only going to make us bash you right along with the person you're defending.

Third, this whole judgement thing. You're fucking right we're going to judge you based on what you post. As a forum, this is a purely social construct and everything you post pushes our opinion of you and your views one way or the other. If you post like an idiot, we're going to judge you as one and treat you accordingly. If you don't like it, take your shit somewhere else because we sure as fuck aren't going to lighten up just because you sit here and whine about it like a petulant child.





Deovacuus said:


> I'll use myself as an example: Tasmanian devils are loud, ugly, and ferocious. I share these qualities. It does not by any means mean that I live my life as a tasmanian devil or that I define myself as one.


 
And Deo, I've seen you on webcam. I can confidently say that you don't share all three of those qualities. You're not ugly, at least in my opinion. :3


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll work on it


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm surprised that this thread is still up.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 18, 2011)

Nuketon said:


> I'll work on it


 Cyanide, you actually.. _got through to him, _I hope_. _

Nice.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 18, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Cyanide, you actually.. _got through to him, _I hope_. _
> 
> Nice.



I certainly hope I did.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Feb 18, 2011)

I must admit that I am enjoying all this quite lulzy rage but I fear this thread is feeding the OP's narcissistic victim complex further.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Fun?
> 
> You can pull it off but if you normally look/dress/act like an idiot, it's not gonna change that.


 
True...but I'm sure if I tried to wear _my _tail at school it would be called a "distraction" or something dumb like that...but yeah, it would be kinda cool.
I'djust choose not to.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

I wore a tail to school on three separate occasions and got positive feedback.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting away with wearing strange clothing is in the way you carry yourself, I think.

I, for example, wear a collar sometimes. People don't even notice because I don't draw attention to it anymore than I would any other piece of clothing. If you're going to wear a tail to school, stay calm and go about your normal business without drawing attention to it. Being all self conscious about it will just make you look like a nervous sketch-bag, and a target.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 19, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2011)

Why are people so rage about tails? I wore my tail to work and got positive feedback for crying out loud. They think it's cute. A lot of people that actually bother to notice it say it's cute. Other people just made comments like "Is it real?" or once "Did you lose a bet?". No matter what the comment, everyone had a laugh which probably made their day a little less suck. I wear my tail not to get attention but because I like it and I feel like it shouldn't be hanging on a wall collecting dust.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 19, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why are people so rage about tails? I wore my tail to work and got positive feedback for crying out loud. They think it's cute. A lot of people that actually bother to notice it say it's cute. Other people just made comments like "Is it real?" or once "Did you lose a bet?". No matter what the comment, everyone had a laugh which probably made their day a little less suck. I wear my tail not to get attention but because I like it and I feel like it shouldn't be hanging on a wall collecting dust.



We're not raging because the OP wore a tail in the first place, we're raging because he did so and is now bitching and complaining because he's getting picked on and trolled for it.

If you wear it, you should expect people to say something, because it's basically a "HEY LOOK PAY ATTENTION TO ME" beacon hanging off your ass. Wear it and own it. If you get good feedback, then great - just expect the negative along with that, moreso in some places than others.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 19, 2011)

I am thankful that I don't feel the need for such accessories


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why are people so rage about tails? I wore my tail to work and got positive feedback for crying out loud. They think it's cute. A lot of people that actually bother to notice it say it's cute. Other people just made comments like "Is it real?" or once "Did you lose a bet?". No matter what the comment, everyone had a laugh which probably made their day a little less suck. I wear my tail not to get attention but because I like it and I feel like it shouldn't be hanging on a wall collecting dust.


 
Not exactly "raging" it's just...school can be so vicious and cruel-in a civilized working environment with adults it could be better.
I think it's kinda cool your so ambitious as to wear it to work.^^ I solute you.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> We're not raging because the OP wore a tail in the first place, we're raging because he did so and is now bitching and complaining because he's getting picked on and trolled for it.
> 
> If you wear it, you should expect people to say something, because it's basically a "HEY LOOK PAY ATTENTION TO ME" beacon hanging off your ass. Wear it and own it. If you get good feedback, then great - just expect the negative along with that, moreso in some places than others.


 He didn't even say he was getting picked on or trolled. He just asked if others considered it as such because of the odd comment of "Children of the fur" or...some shit. I don't know if that's a reference or something.
But yeah. Most of the rage comments were WAY over the top. Mountains out of mole-hills. Seriously.



Nekomimi said:


> Not exactly "raging" it's just...school can be  so vicious and cruel-in a civilized working environment with adults it  could be better.
> I think it's kinda cool your so ambitious as to wear it to work.^^ I solute you.


  Work is actually less accepting than school. Especially if it's a  professional environment. In school, it's anything BUT professional  except if you're in one of those private schools.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay I see this as the same as me wearing a tail into work...Just a BAD idea.  If anything wearing into a high school is even WORSE, I mean kids are mean these days.  And I mean really really mean, they are just brutal.  I've watched kids get a beat down for simply wearing a hat the wrong way, or having a funny colored shirt.  I'm all for supporting the fandom, don't get me wrong.  But be a furry at appropriate times, at school or work is not one of those times.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 20, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Okay I see this as the same as me wearing a tail into work...Just a BAD idea.  If anything wearing into a high school is even WORSE, I mean kids are mean these days.  And I mean really really mean, they are just brutal.  I've watched kids get a beat down for simply wearing a hat the wrong way, or having a funny colored shirt.  I'm all for supporting the fandom, don't get me wrong.  But be a furry at appropriate times, at school or work is not one of those times.


 
I'm here to counter your anecdote with my own.

I wore all manners of strange clothes and weird shit in high school and no one once ever ridiculed me to my face.

Word.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm here to counter your anecdote with my own.
> 
> I wore all manners of strange clothes and weird shit in high school and no one once ever ridiculed me to my face.
> 
> Word.


 
What High School did you go to?  Honestly...because I never wore anything incredibly normal.  I wore camo ALL the time, and I don't mean just a shirt or jacket.  I mean full on BDU's with bloused boots and head gear.  If they would have let me go into school with full battle rattle I would have.  God did I get picked on for that.  I don't even wanna know how it would have been if I'd worn a tail, or ears.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2011)

JDFox said:


> What High School did you go to?  Honestly...because I never wore anything incredibly normal.  I wore camo ALL the time, and I don't mean just a shirt or jacket.  I mean full on BDU's with bloused boots and head gear.  If they would have let me go into school with full battle rattle I would have.  God did I get picked on for that.  I don't even wanna know how it would have been if I'd worn a tail, or ears.


 Pro-tip: Not every school has thug kids. For god's sake, a guy wore a SKIRT to school and no one really batted an eye.


----------



## Conker (Feb 20, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Pro-tip: Not every school has thug kids. For god's sake, a guy wore a SKIRT to school and no one really batted an eye.


 I recall seeing a senior wearing a kilt once; no one seemed to care. But, he was a big burly Scot or somesuch :V 

The school system teaches kids how to conform. Some people can get away with wearing odd accessories or clothing styles, but for the most part, it's "do what's normal or face the consequences." 

Of course, my class was filled with total douches so YMMV


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 20, 2011)

I got ridiculed and teased in junior high school because I had to wear sweat pants, and couldn't wear jeans. (I had to wear a back brace under my clothes, and it didn't fit with jeans.) In high school, I wore whatever I wanted. Normally, a t-shirt and jeans, but a few times I wore dresses or fun accessories, and I got nothing but praise when I did. The difference?

In Jr High, I was self-conscious, depressed, I didn't always shower, and I didn't always match colors. (Wearing pink sweat pants with a red sweater comes to mind as the worst ever, and the only time a friend stepped in and told me, "Never do that again. Ever.")

In High School, I liked myself, I took care of myself (showering was just the beginning), and I didn't care what others thought of me. I was done with them, and I was happy doing my own thing. Not only did my "weirdest" outfits match, look natural, and look attractive, but I also wore anything with confidence. I wasn't a furry, but if I had been, I would have worn a tail and not given it a second thought.

It's important to be happy, confident, CLEAN, and well-dressed when you do anything out of the ordinary. But if you're shy, or have a hard time matching your socks, then don't do it yet. There's many places where you can flaunt your furry side later in life. Ignore the trolls that say you're social inept for wearing a tail though. Thank god it doesn't work that way. My clothes have never robbed me of my social skills; they only reflect whether or not I have them in the first place.


----------



## Takun (Feb 20, 2011)

Girl wears tail:  Awww cute she thinks she's so goth or punk that's adorable KAWAII~ ^^;

Guy wears tail:  FUCKING FAG DOUCECUNT LETS KICK HIS ASS


stay classy real world c:


----------



## Fay V (Feb 20, 2011)

Takun said:


> Girl wears tail:  Awww cute she thinks she's so goth or punk that's adorable KAWAII~ ^^;
> 
> Guy wears tail:  FUCKING FAG DOUCECUNT LETS KICK HIS ASS
> 
> ...


 
It's easier socially to reduce women to animals and small cute things. It's a language thing, that's how bad society is with this double standard. 

Here's a nice story to round things out though. At my first con, we made tails to wear. We got to the hotel and registered, blah blah, we ended up going to walmart for some food in the hotel room. We were wearing our tails cause :3, and hell it was another city. So we're going inside and this little girl goes "look daddy, kitties" it was adorable.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 20, 2011)

This thread though, can't believe it's still going. The OP was silly.
The goofy whiteknight ragerants are lulz.
What's the point?
I don't understaaaand.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Here's a nice story to round things out though. At my first con, we made tails to wear. We got to the hotel and registered, blah blah, we ended up going to walmart for some food in the hotel room. We were wearing our tails cause :3, and hell it was another city. So we're going inside and this little girl goes "look daddy, kitties" it was adorable.



D'awwweh!


----------



## Melo (Feb 20, 2011)

zakova said:


> So, i wore my tail for the past three days to my high school and am a senior at the moment. The first day i was received some positive comments surprisingly. :3 well, during the end of the day i over heard two people in the back calling out "children of the fur"? would this be considered trolling to you??? i do not believe i have had any kids yet :V
> 
> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O


 
The fact you only got some weird looks and a call out or two is unfortunate.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's easier socially to reduce women to animals and small cute things. It's a language thing, that's how bad society is with this double standard.
> 
> Here's a nice story to round things out though. At my first con, we made tails to wear. We got to the hotel and registered, blah blah, we ended up going to walmart for some food in the hotel room. We were wearing our tails cause :3, and hell it was another city. So we're going inside and this little girl goes "look daddy, kitties" it was adorable.


 My bf and I did that once when we went to the store. We passed by some girl scouts and they were saying "OMG TAIL PEOPLE! LOOK THEY HAVE TAILS!"


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Here's a nice story to round things out though. At my first con, we made tails to wear. We got to the hotel and registered, blah blah, we ended up going to walmart for some food in the hotel room. We were wearing our tails cause :3, and hell it was another city. So we're going inside and this little girl goes "look daddy, kitties" it was adorable.


 I love when that happens. Little kids love the tails. I wore mine to the mall one day and I was standing in line at Subway and this little girl behind me was like, "Look, that girl's wearing a tail!" She thought it was just the neatest thing. I'm not terribly fond of kids, but if I can brighten someone's day just a little bit, then I'm happy.


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

My tail had wire in it.
And when I wore it to school.
I liked jabbing and hitting people with it when I walked C:
I moved my hip extra hard to hit the people that annoyed me the most.
Teehee, Tails are so silly.


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm reading every post in this thread because it's family day and I have nothing better to do.
Let me just say OP.
The thing that bothers me the most about your posts.
Is the fact you don't CAPITALIZE your FUCKING I's in every post I'VE SEEN of YOURS!

And the fact that you're an idiot.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

I find it interesting that people seem to ridicule this person for wearing a tail to school. 
Number one: Telling him "What did you expect" following about eleven other people is simply emphasizing another person's post. Not really a contribution of one's own opinion, at least in my experience.
Number two: It should be assumed that this was done experimentally, namely since it's made pretty clear that this was the first time this person had tried it. If it had been the third or fourth, saying "What did you expect" would be merited. But informing them of this after their first attempt is simply unnecessary  or projecting.
Number three: if you are going to besmirch him, at least include some additional feedback.

As for my own response to the OP, Good for you, I myself enjoy doing things as experimentation. I agree with a few of the previous replies in that you are lucky not to have been teased.
 As for the tail rubbing it may not even have been serious. I myself have found a number of both furries and non-furries who provide a somewhat suggestive gesture and are aiming simply to make you uncomfortable or to set you up.


----------



## Mailbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Me and a select few of my friends wore tails once for an entire week. Everyone *loved* them, it was ridiculous. But then the teachers deemed it too distracting.

Frankly, I think it's good for people to see something different and odd, (especially in high school where everything sucks.) I laugh at girls who wear high heels to school, so I don't see anything wrong in laughing at someone with a tail.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Number two: It should be assumed that this was done experimentally, namely since it's made pretty clear that this was the first time this person had tried it. If it had been the third or fourth, saying "What did you expect" would be merited. But informing them of this after their first attempt is simply unnecessary  or projecting.



Yes, he was experimenting. Nobody has said otherwise

The OP's problem is that he wasn't scientific with his experiment. He just dove right in, not considering the factors

To quote and/or paraphrase a previous poster "This is an institution where people drugged up on hormones (and sometimes drugs!) are forced to be at a time when they don't even want to be awake"

The OP should have considered people's responses beforehand. If he's in high school he's old enough to have the forethought to know when something will be responded to poorly

The posters here are completely justified in saying "What did you expect" because, well, what DID he expect?


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

I wore cat ears and a tail on halloween and that's about it. I also knit a kitty hat (but that was more anime-wise) and wore it around because i was proud of it. I got good comments on it, and some people thought it was stupid. 

If you're going to wear something that you know you might get made fun of for, just be confident about it. But generally, a tail is fucking stupid.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to wear some pretty stupid shit around in high school, and even in college, and while I didn't really have too many problems, I grew out of wearing my silly little 'things'. 

I know better now, and wouldn't do something strange like that except on occasions that call for it, like cons and halloween or whatever.

And while I agree with most people on 'you should know better', I also remember how DUMB I was in high school. Bottom line- you gotta make your own mistakes, and if you cry, at least I don't have to hear it. :/


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

zakova said:


> Another of the things i found creepy is the weirdest kid came up to me, moved my tail to my shoulder and asked me to stroke it? i may not be too knowledgeable but should this be considered a sign of a fetish to the person? O.O



You totally should have hugged that kid X3


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

BAD: Wearing A Tail To School.
GOOD: Wearing A Leather Jacket, Sunglasses, Fingerless Gloves, and A Kick-Ass All Metallica Mixed Tape.


----------



## Conker (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> BAD: Wearing A Tail To School.
> GOOD: Wearing A Leather Jacket, Sunglasses, Fingerless Gloves, and A Kick-Ass All Metallica Mixed Tape.


 Sounds just as bad as the OP TBH


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

Conker said:


> Sounds just as bad as the OP TBH


 
:C


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> BAD: Wearing A Tail To School.
> GOOD: Wearing A Leather Jacket, Sunglasses, Fingerless Gloves, and A Kick-Ass All Metallica Mixed Tape.


 
BETTER: Both at once

B| (<- Cool kids don't smile, so pretend that emote is smiling on the INSIDE)


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 23, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> BETTER: Both at once
> 
> B| (<- Cool kids don't smile, so pretend that emote is smiling on the INSIDE)


 
C:


----------



## Icky (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't remember any time I've worn really outlandish clothing. 

Yay conforming!


----------



## Bishoop (Mar 3, 2011)

Wearing a tail in public doesn't hurt anyone, so you are well in your right to do so.
But expecting not to be made fun is... Yeah I'm not even sure it covers it but optimistic.

Some people will always make fun of what sticks out, and in a school thats really to be expected.

I have a tail my self, but I only wear it at serten parties, and its always to be funny and silly. "A tail is a great ice breaker" always gives something to talk about  
I don't expect to be respected for it, I leave that to my business suit


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> I can't remember any time I've worn really outlandish clothing.
> 
> Yay conforming!


 All I really wear are jeans, t-shirts, and a leather jacket.

That's it.

I don't need to dress like an outlandish douche for attention like furries apparently do. :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

Who necro'ed this abomination?


----------



## Aden (Mar 3, 2011)

A little over a week is hardly a necro :T


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always seen this kind of things as a mean to get attention. I would have probably mocked you :3


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 3, 2011)

I've had mine on a few times as I've progressed through my college career. It's interesting to see people's reactions.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 3, 2011)

Heh, OP finally responded and it was likely defensive in nature based on Xaerun's deletion of the above three posts. Face it OP, you _will_ get mocked by some in school so it's your choice to do so. FAF is not a hugbox like the main site, DA or Inkbunny.

You are better off wearing it to conventions and local furmeets, not school!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> BETTER: Both at once
> 
> B| (<- Cool kids don't smile, so pretend that emote is smiling on the INSIDE)


 
I once wore my hoodie with a fox tail and ear on the hood with a leather jacket over it. Am I cool yet?  

Also the people in college thought it was cool, girls and gays said I looked adorable, stoners said I had a lot of guts to wear something like that and they respect me for that... I'm not even sure the stoners were really complimenting me but whatever


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 3, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I once wore my hoodie with a fox tail and ear on the hood with a leather jacket over it. Am I cool yet?



Do you have pictures


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 3, 2011)

No matter how many kids you inspire, wearing tails to public places still creeps me out.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe people are so self-conscious about what other people think. All I've been seeing for reasons why people don't want to wear tails is because other people will think it's creepy.

Is it really so much of a big deal that everyone gets their panties in a bunch over a _tail?_ Should we start judging people by their other accessory choices as well? 

What I don't like about people wearing tails is how they act when they do. Like it's some huge thing when it really shouldn't be; it should be about as significant as wearing a unique hat or something. When people start freaking out over weird looks and criticism, well it should be expected- cause the general population doesn't like anyone who won't dress the way they do. 

Personally, I've worn a tail on a few occasions- Halloween, at a friend's house and while walking to a gas station. I haven't really gotten any negative comments, nor would I have really cared.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Do you have pictures


 
No I don't, maybe I'll do it again tomorrow and see if I can get one then.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 3, 2011)

If I didn't care so much about what people thought of me, I'd be willing to try it.
But it doesn't effect my life negatively in any way by not doing furfaggy stuff, so I'm not exactly going to.


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I once wore my hoodie with a fox tail and ear on the hood with a leather jacket over it. Am I cool yet?
> 
> Also the people in college thought it was cool, girls and gays said I looked adorable, stoners said I had a lot of guts to wear something like that and they respect me for that... I'm not even sure the stoners were really complimenting me but whatever


 Are you male or female? Your sex could have had a great deal to do with the reaction you got.

I do think an ear hoodie would be kinda fun to have >.>


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 3, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Wow, I can't believe people are so self-conscious about what other people think. All I've been seeing for reasons why people don't want to wear tails is because other people will think it's creepy.
> 
> Is it really so much of a big deal that everyone gets their panties in a bunch over a _tail?_ Should we start judging people by their other accessory choices as well?
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this post with the exception of your second chunk. Are you implying that we here have been freaking out at him for wearing a tail? Honestly I think most of FAF shares your opinion, that people shouldn't be judged for what they wear (when it's tasteful) and that tails aren't even that big a deal if you don't act like a self-conscious weirdo when you wear it.

The problem people are having with him is that he put on a tail, went to school expecting everyone to be "aw that's awesome" and then when one person commented in a way that could be construed as negative he comes here and calls it trolling. The problem isn't with the act as much as it's with his attitude towards the ramifications behind such act.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I agree with this post with the exception of your second chunk. Are you implying that we here have been freaking out at him for wearing a tail? Honestly I think most of FAF shares your opinion, that people shouldn't be judged for what they wear (when it's tasteful) and that tails aren't even that big a deal if you don't act like a self-conscious weirdo when you wear it.
> 
> The problem people are having with him is that he put on a tail, went to school expecting everyone to be "aw that's awesome" and then when one person commented in a way that could be construed as negative he comes here and calls it trolling. The problem isn't with the act as much as it's with his attitude towards the ramifications behind such act.



Oops, by freaking out I meant toward the general public. Though I have read posts on here where it looks like people bash others simply for wearing a tail (and not just this guy). 

And yeah, if someone can make the tail work, it's good. But OP went to school with a certain attitude that made him a target, which is where I agree, he probably shouldn't have worn it then.


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

IT OBVIOUS THAT THE POOR GIRL IS THE VICTIM OF A MAJOR TROLLING

or that people reacted how they normally react to someone that is different, with a "WTF" aditude and snide condacension, personally If i go out in a fur suit, with a tail or (hopefully soon) in full makeup then I expect people to find it weird and react accordingly, I just don't care

EDIT: the OP is a guy?!! omfg!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 4, 2011)

Conker said:


> Are you male or female? Your sex could have had a great deal to do with the reaction you got.
> 
> I do think an ear hoodie would be kinda fun to have >.>


 
I'm male I don't know why it turned out so well, I was assuming somebody would have said I looked stupid, but no, nobody did. The tail is the fun bit really, I don't have the hood up much. People in my college are generally childish, I guess it's not always a bad thing!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> All I've been seeing for reasons why people don't want to wear tails is because other people will think it's creepy.


 Not true. I said I wouldn't wear one because I think they look stupid and would not fit with the way I dress at all.


----------



## Sinbane (Mar 4, 2011)

Eh

I've always been ridiculed in school, Middle and High.

I never wear any fursuit things there, but I was made fun of for just being kinda strange anyway.

Also quick question, are you one of those "Teen Werewolves" mentioned on TV? If so then yeah, you are giving yourself a reason for ridicule.


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is so full of win. The original post is not. Act out of the ordinary, expect out of the ordinary reactions. It's up to you how to handle it. 

Recently I decided to get blue highlights in my hair because I wanted to. I wanted to. If anyone says anything offensive about it I don't care, that just means they're insecure themselves because they can't accept something so strange to them. Any compliments I enjoy, though. :3 You just have to learn to deal with the judging people, and don't fret about it. Also, there is a time and place for those types of actions. If you're too afraid of the consequences, then opt out. Want to take the risk? Opt in. But you better be damned sure that when you walk into the spotlight you better be ready to take the heat, and not expect others to be your towel-boy and wipe the sweat off you when all is said and done.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy assfur comming out of my ass, Batman!

I came across a small pot of gold after reading the responses in this thread and ohemeffgee. I find the fact that many of you guys reacted in such hostile way towards OP sharing their super furry adventures in the real world with us a lot more hillarious (regardless of OP being a troll or not) than the worst possible scenario from, well... wearing a tail to school.

Oh well! Lulz were had, I can roll with that.


----------



## Conker (Mar 4, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I'm male I don't know why it turned out so well, I was assuming somebody would have said I looked stupid, but no, nobody did. The tail is the fun bit really, I don't have the hood up much. People in my college are generally childish, I guess it's not always a bad thing!


 Interesting indeed. I like the concept of a hoodie with a set of ears and a tail, but I don't think I'd ever wear one :3


----------



## DingoBones (Mar 8, 2011)

I wore a tail when I was in highschool. I thought it was cute and I got some positive comments. I also got jocks barking at me.


----------



## Ley (Mar 8, 2011)

why the fuck is this thread still active?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy fucking necro batman this thread is still up!?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 8, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Holy fucking necro batman this thread is still up!?


 This isn't a necro you fool.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 8, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> This isn't a necro you fool.


I know that I just did it for the lulz XD


----------



## Octa (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, nobody post anything!


... shit


----------



## Lunar (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't think it would have been as bad if you weren't alone with this gimmick.  If I decided to do it, I'd make it an event day for me and a few of my close friends.  That's fun, but what you did there is just really... attention-seeking.  As if calling yourself an "emo" wasn't enough already... Not hating, just pointing it out.  You're making yourself an easy target and then you're gonna scurry back here and whimper about how mean the kids at school were to you.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2011)

Putting a nail on the coffin. :V


----------

